# Diatomaceous Earth



## smdecuir (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using Diatomaceous Earth for fly control? I read that it can be given to horses to eat and also spread on manure to keep flies away. I'm looking for something other than using so much fly spray. I have a 20+yr old Shetland and a 5yr Palomino. I have also seen this other product, Equ Spot, I think that's the name. It's a liquid and you spot it on your horse in different places. We've had a few days of warm weather and the flies are already
bugging them. Thanks


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I don't know about the diatomacious earth...but my horses were really sensitive to the Equi-spot. They seemed extremely uncomfortable after applying it and their skin became really hot in the application spots...like they were having an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I've used Equi-Spot. Seems to work best with keeping ticks away.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

DE - It will kill bugs that it gets onto by dehydrating them and then the little sharp bits in it slice them up
It only works when dry - once wet its useless
It doesn't repel bugs - they will still go on your horse
When its dry its potentially hazardous to your lungs - if you cover your horse in it then brush him over you'll be breathing it in every time
It might help kill flies on your muck heap - but fly predators are more effective at doing that
If you're walking around sprinkling DE on every poop your horse does then you'd be better to spend your time removing them from the pasture to a spot that's away from the barn and the grazing - which will also reduce worm larvae from getting into your horse and improve the grazing


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It is abrasive, I would be very careful about quality and quality if I were going to allow my horses access to it. I put a lot of energy into fly control. I hate them. Among other things, I vermicomposting and use Rescue fly trap which are very effective, except for deer flies which are not attracted to traps, just warm bodies. They only appear in the fall, at which time I lay on the fly spray.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Spreading it in/on top of manure piles will likely help decrease the population over time, but it will not repel them. Additionally it does not just harm flies, it kills other insects as well. I will not use it because I use fly predators, and the fly predators need to be alive to prey on the flies!
I would HIGHLY recommend checking the predators out. They are wonderful!


----------



## smdecuir (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you for all the info on DE. Not sure if I want to feed it to my horses. I am interested in the fly predators. I don't want my horses to suffer from flies. What are fly predators? And where can I purchase them? Thank you so much!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use Arbico Organics, I buy direct from them, order at the start of the fly season and they then send me the correct amount based on number of horses and location (for me trees and water) at timed intervals
Spalding labs also sell them


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would not use it. Your horse will breathe some of it in while you are sprinkling it on his/her back. it flies around the air, it will cause irritation to the lungs. It is sharp and could irritate your horses stomach ,esophogus etc. 
It is made for swimming pool filter material. The fly predators should help, removing manure, but this year i have had flies for a month, and gnats.. I also use swat , fly mask, fly spray . The cattle are back across the street and now we have the mean little horn flies.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

I use diatomaceous earth and it works great! You can put diatomaceous earth on them and or feed it to them and or it on the poop. You mix it with some water and put it in a fly spray bottle. There are two kinds food grade and non food grade. You want food grade. They get it out of the ground. It works. I use it. They can eat it dry or wet. Both works. But works better dry. It can also help with worms! Yea it's not good it they breathe it in but it easy to make sure they don't. Hope this helps. It's good stuff and it works!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you cover your horse with DE you'd have to wear a good dust mask every time you groomed it to avoid breathing harmful dust in to your lungs and ending up with chronic COPD
And why would anyone spend time brushing dust off a horse only to then cover it with the stuff again?
Plus its a desiccant and left on a horse for any time will absorb essential natural oils and moisture from the skin and coat - not something you want to do.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks like the majority agree that DE is a big No do not use.


----------

